# Guardsman changed name to Optimus Prime!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*
National guardsman changed his name to a toy*

Reported by Vic Gideon
POSTED: Wednesday, March 19, 2003 4:02:13 AM
UPDATED: Monday, October 13, 2003 9:51:14 PM

CUYAHOGA FALLS -- A member of Ohio's 5694th National Guard Unit in Mansfield legally changed his name to a Transformers toy.
Optimus Prime is heading out to the Middle East with his guard unit on Wednesday to provide fire protection for airfields under combat.

"On Sunday, we were announced as the best firefighting unit in the Army National Guard in the entire country," said Prime. "That was a big moment for us."

Prime took his name from the leader of the Autobots Transformers, which were popular toys and a children's cartoon in the 1980s.

He legally changed his name on his 30th birthday and now it's on everything from his driver's license, to his military ID, to his uniform.

"They razzed me for three months to no end," said Prime. "They really dug into me about it."

Prime says the toy actually filled a void in his life when it came out.

"My dad passed away the year before and I didn't have anybody really around, so I really latched onto him when I was a kid," he said.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hmm... do the liberals know he's carrying a firearm:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know how in the world that guy avoided a psychiatric discharge. How embarrassing. Ohio must be really hard up for soldiers.

I would like to assure everyone that most National Guardsmen are (relatively) normal people, not freakos obsessed with their childhood fantasies.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I don't know how in the world that guy avoided a psychiatric discharge. How embarrassing. Ohio must be really hard up for soldiers.
> 
> I would like to assure everyone that most National Guardsmen are (relatively) normal people, not freakos obsessed with their childhood fantasies.


:smt038 :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ist towel head he shoots and the libs will say he is a right wing nut case. Kenndy will call for a investigation. New York times will run it as front page news.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I say more power to him - if that makes him happy - then so be it...

I have a friend named Caesar. And, his littler brother is named Thor...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Imagine him calling to order a pizza. I bet they will hang up on him 

I need to change my name to Mr. Ship Wreck :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

*I would be more concerned if he changed it to Rect M. Recker:smt082 :smt082 *


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Geeze why does this have to happen in Ohio...I contend that he was a transplant from West Virginia...we get a lot of those up in the Cleveland area :smt087 :smt120 :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Lol... If he figures out how to pull a firetruck out of his butt, then he really deserves the name :mrgreen:


----------

